# L-Lysine Powder



## 18880 (Sep 6, 2006)

L-Lysine Powder lysine is an amino acids whose pharmacological use is much more specific than that of most other amino acids. So far, supplementation of L-lysine is one of the best options available for the treatment of herpes simplex virus infections, especially in oral forms. L-lysine is also much cheaper than antiviral drugs such as Acyclovir. *For More Information*AUTHOR NAME: JOHN SMITH starherb1###gmail.com L-Lysine Powder


----------

